
Did NASA discover Earth 2.0? Maybe. Here's what we know - gpresot
http://www.vox.com/2015/7/23/9026997/kepler-452b-earth-cousin
======
nitin_flanker
Nasa, yesterday said "It appears that Earth-like (habitable) planets are quite
common". "15-25% of sun like stars have Earth-like planets"

